# Mattiaci Goldens



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think I saw she is in Alaska for shows but I imagine she's seeing emails. Just try again!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Based on Facebook, it looks like she has been travelling a lot. I would just try again. She has lovely dogs


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Also, make sure the email doesn't just say:

"Hi,

My name is ________________. I am interested in your puppies. How much are they?

Thanks,
____________"


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

We got Dixie from Florence and highly recommend her. She does travel a lot showing her dogs and has always answered our emails as soon as she could.

Our initial meeting was at a show and then we followed up with a detailed email about ourselves, our home life, our past experiences as pet owners and the kind of home we would give one of her puppies. We probably gave her more information than she needed to know, but we didn't just want a puppy, we wanted one of her puppies.

I know it's hard to be patient but good things come to those who wait. It was a 7 month wait from the time we met her until Dixie was born.

Good luck!


----------



## larchtct (Jan 24, 2018)

Do your research on this breeder in particular! There are many of us who unfortunately had problems with our dogs and also the breeder who became strangely unsupportive and defensive when contacting her regarding the health of our dogs. 

According to the AKC, reputable breeders should "encourage communication throughout the life of the pet". After just losing our beloved golden, I wrongly assumed that Florence would be appreciative of learning about health problems that we'd experienced for her own records. Though in no way accusatory or impolite, I was told to be "better informed" next time I wished to contact her and that her dogs are free from "health issues". I reiterated that my information was purely informative and she asked me to never contact her again, that she would never sell dogs to me or anyone I knew. I felt blindsided by her insensitive and unkind response.

I started to doing research on Mattiaci Golden Retreivers and much of what I read was perfectly aligned with my own experience. Golden Retrievers are amazing animals and we take a chance that we won't encounter any of the health problems that the breed is prone to, problems with the breeder shouldn't be one of those issues.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

larchtct said:


> Do your research on this breeder in particular! There are many of us who unfortunately had problems with our dogs and also the breeder who became strangely unsupportive and defensive when contacting her regarding the health of our dogs.
> 
> According to the AKC, reputable breeders should "encourage communication throughout the life of the pet". After just losing our beloved golden, I wrongly assumed that Florence would be appreciative of learning about health problems that we'd experienced for her own records. Though in no way accusatory or impolite, I was told to be "better informed" next time I wished to contact her and that her dogs are free from "health issues". I reiterated that my information was purely informative and she asked me to never contact her again, that she would never sell dogs to me or anyone I knew. I felt blindsided by her insensitive and unkind response.
> 
> I started to doing research on Mattiaci Golden Retreivers and much of what I read was perfectly aligned with my own experience. Golden Retrievers are amazing animals and we take a chance that we won't encounter any of the health problems that the breed is prone to, problems with the breeder shouldn't be one of those issues.


Which breeding did you get a puppy from Florence? I’m curious because you don’t say you actually personally purchased a pup from Florence. 

I am personal friends with Florence and I’ve referred many many people to Florence over the years. She is a very good breeder that does keep up with her puppy buyers. I walked with her Wednesday night. Also on the walk was Cinder, she had her almost 3 year old dog she purchased from Florence as a pup.

Please be specific about what breeding you purchased from and when you purchased a pup. I want to hear exactly what your experiences were. I will be happy to personally pass that information onto Florence, because I’m sure she would love to follow up with you and make things right.

Again, if you did not personally purchase a pup, then please say so, so that your remarks are put into perspective as only an opinion about Florence, and not from personal experience.

If you had a problem, be specific and not generalize, you are being vague and I’m curious why?


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

I have been searching for a new service dog prospect and have primarily been working with the Mile High Golden club through Colorado. I came across the Mattiaci website through a separate thread, and looked up her website and reviews. I got mixed reviews from this forum as well as from talking to different breeders on the Mile High club list on the grounds that she is a high volume breeder (breeds more than just goldens). 

Florence health tests her dogs with all clearances up to date, and shows them in the ring. However interacting with her is next to painful. I sent her a very detailed email discussing my family, our service dog needs, and sent her referrals for us including the trainers we use to train our service dogs, our vet, and our past breeders. It took her weeks to reply. She then sent a very short email saying that she never would give a service dog prospect the first pick of a litter, even if their deposit came first, because the first two picks go straight to show dogs. That was understandable coming from a show breeder, however not something I necessarily would recommend for someone looking for a service dog. She also told me that if I hired a behaviorist to temperament test the litter (I understand the debate on if temperament testing actually proves anything, for service dog work I would just like all my bases covered and I usually opt to do it regardless), the behaviorist would have to come on the exact day the pups turned 7 weeks old or she would skip over me. I then emailed her back asking five questions that were not answered on her website and specific to our circumstances. 1. Does she have any experience in the service dog world, and have any of her pups gone on to be service dogs? 2. If her fall litter were not to produce a female pup with the proper temperament for service dog work, could our deposit be refunded? 3. Service Dogs prospects being trained for public access require over and above the amount of socialization an average pet puppy would need. Could I expect this from her as a breeder? 4. Which dogs was she planning on breeding in the fall? 5. If the dog were to prove not to have the correct temperament for public access and washes out, what is her policy regarding wash outs? Many breeders of service dogs require you to have the dog evaluated by a behaviorist and then sent back to the breeder to be placed with a good home as a pet. 

Her email back was very rude. She claimed to have had a bit of experience in the service dog world, although i'm questioning just how much. She then told me that I clearly didn't understand how breeding worked, because how could I ask such questions? She then informed me I must not have read her website and that she would never sell a puppy to someone who is unable to read or retain information. Seriously? I read her website multiple times, and absolutely no where are service dogs mentioned. I feel that for a breeder to breed quality show dogs and pets is one thing, but to breed quality service dogs is another thing completely. I emailed her back telling her that these are common questions to ask when searching for a service dog prospect. She then replied then she was blocking me (both email and Facebook) so that I couldn't leave a negative review on her page and taint her "perfect" reputation.

Overall i'm sure her dogs are beautiful and great, and as I do not have one I cannot speak for the quality of the dogs. I can speak however for the quality of communication and education of the breeder. I have never dealt with a breeder before who was so rude, condensing, and defensive before.

Since then I have worked with Angela at Timberbas and Sheryl at Golden Endeavors who have been absolutely amazing to work with, easy to contact, and have been more than willing to answer every single one of my questions. Ultimately we have decided to go with Golden Endeavors because of her experience in the service dog world. I would highly recommend Golden Endeavors.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

GoldenGypsy4 said:


> I have been searching for a new service dog prospect and have primarily been working with the Mile High Golden club through Colorado. I came across the Mattiaci website through a separate thread, and looked up her website and reviews...I sent her a very detailed email discussing my family, our service dog needs, and sent her referrals for us including the trainers we use to train our service dogs, our vet, and our past breeders. It took her weeks to reply. She then sent a very short email saying that she never would give a service dog prospect the first pick of a litter, even if their deposit came first, because the first two picks go straight to show dogs. That was understandable coming from a show breeder, however not something I necessarily would recommend for someone looking for a service dog. She also told me that if I hired a behaviorist to temperament test the litter (I understand the debate on if temperament testing actually proves anything, for service dog work I would just like all my bases covered and I usually opt to do it regardless), the behaviorist would have to come on the exact day the pups turned 7 weeks old or she would skip over me......3. Service Dogs prospects being trained for public access require *over and above the amount of socialization an average pet puppy* would need. Could I expect this from her as a breeder? .... 5. If the dog were to prove not to have the correct temperament for public access and washes out,* what is her policy regarding wash outs?*.... I read her website multiple times, and absolutely no where are service dogs mentioned.* I feel that for a breeder to breed quality show dogs and pets is one thing, but to breed quality service dogs is another thing completely.*


I met Florence once at the National, but do not really know her other than from some Golden Retriever discussion groups. I'm sorry that you didn't have a great experience with her but I'll tell you that some of the wording of your communication may have been responsible for the responses you received. 

Asking for her policy on "washouts" is a bit off putting, especially if she primarily does place dogs as pets or an occasional show home. It makes it clear that your affection for the dog will be secondary to her job performance and if that's the case, why would the policy be any different than if one of her show puppies didn't grow out as expected? Your questioning on socialization is certainly understandable but might have gone better if you'd asked for specific information about how she socializes her litters. Pet puppies lives depend on quality socialization and training just as much as any working dog. 

The way you worded the questions may have given the impression that you expect special treatment as well as the assumption that she would not be taking first choice in a litter that she has bred for herself. (I suspect that is what she meant by saying you didn't understand how the process works) If the primary purpose is puppies for show, the first priority is on those qualities that she needs. Everyone else's priorities come second no matter who they are. Your last sentence regarding the differences between breeding show dogs and pets not being the same as breeding service dogs sounds a little condescending. I'm sure you didn't mean it that way but there's always a chance that Florence got that impression as well. 

There is never any excuse for being rude, but it may have been that your requirements seemed more trouble than they were worth especially if the best shot at a lifetime home for a puppy is usually with a pet home. Even the breeders I know who try to place their puppies in competition homes for obedience, hunt tests etc. want each puppy to be loved first for himself as a pet more than for their abilities to win ribbons and titles. I'm glad that you found a breeder to work with you and truly hope that your plans work out well, but I wish you wouldn't find fault with a breeder who chose not to be part of it. Best of luck with your new dog.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

GoldenGypsy4, not sure what your goal is. I think you are ridiculous in what you expect of a breeder.


----------



## duckie (Mar 20, 2013)

wOw. just wOw. GoldenGypsy, I would have laughed you off the set and not been nearly as nice as Florence was. I suggest that you spend $10k on a certified and trained service dog if that is what you need. Your inexperience and youth are showing. You were condescending and rude and threatening to a highly experienced breeder of very fine dogs- one of the breeders that you are lucky if you are chosen for one of her pups. Your demands were...odd. Fine dogs, Mattiaci pups are. I know them and love them.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

GoldenGypsy4 said:


> It took her weeks to reply. She then sent a very short email saying that she never would give a service dog prospect the first pick of a litter, even if their deposit came first, because the first two picks go straight to show dogs. That was understandable coming from a show breeder, however not something I necessarily would recommend for someone looking for a service dog. She also told me that if I hired a behaviorist to temperament test the litter (I understand the debate on if temperament testing actually proves anything, for service dog work I would just like all my bases covered and I usually opt to do it regardless), the behaviorist would have to come on the exact day the pups turned 7 weeks old or she would skip over me. I then emailed her back asking five questions that were not answered on her website and specific to our circumstances. 1. Does she have any experience in the service dog world, and have any of her pups gone on to be service dogs? 2. If her fall litter were not to produce a female pup with the proper temperament for service dog work, could our deposit be refunded? 3. Service Dogs prospects being trained for public access require over and above the amount of socialization an average pet puppy would need. Could I expect this from her as a breeder? 4. Which dogs was she planning on breeding in the fall? 5. If the dog were to prove not to have the correct temperament for public access and washes out, what is her policy regarding wash outs? Many breeders of service dogs require you to have the dog evaluated by a behaviorist and then sent back to the breeder to be placed with a good home as a pet.
> 
> Her email back was very rude. She claimed to have had a bit of experience in the service dog world, although i'm questioning just how much. She then told me that I clearly didn't understand how breeding worked, because how could I ask such questions? She then informed me I must not have read her website and that she would never sell a puppy to someone who is unable to read or retain information. Seriously? I read her website multiple times, and absolutely no where are service dogs mentioned. I feel that for a breeder to breed quality show dogs and pets is one thing, but to breed quality service dogs is another thing completely. I emailed her back telling her that these are common questions to ask when searching for a service dog prospect. She then replied then she was blocking me (both email and Facebook) so that I couldn't leave a negative review on her page and taint her "perfect" reputation.
> 
> Overall i'm sure her dogs are beautiful and great, and as I do not have one I cannot speak for the quality of the dogs. I can speak however for the quality of communication and education of the breeder. I have never dealt with a breeder before who was so rude, condensing, and defensive before.


Benefit of the doubt- you have no idea how many inquiries good breeders get. I get 5+ a day and answer every one of them. It's a big burden but I want to give the tools to everyone so they can do their own research.
I posted her SD page earlier for you. No show breeder is going to have more than she does on SD. Temperament is imo the different piece between show/pet/SD prospects. And yes, I do have experience having many all-access SD to my breeding program's credit. BUT when someone emails me a long list of chores to satisfy them on it is offputting. Raising Goldens is not the buyer's expertise area. Over time one either gets comfy or not w a breeder- time being two or three email exchanges and perhaps a phone call. You have to realize good breeders could sell puppies to people who are zero trouble and totally compliant every day of every week of every year. The onus is on the buyer to make themselves attractive to the breeder. It is what it is. 

Personally, I bring up the wash out rate before the inquirer does usually....because if you are doing your own training with or without a trainer's help and you have not been successful with more than one dog, it is an issue. Your verbiage on 'what is your policy re: washout' would say to me that the dog's job is more important than the dog as a family member so the person inquiring would REALLY have to be super special for me to consider putting a puppy into a home w someone who is getting training help but hasn't proven skill in training with more than one dog (since one can be a fluke)and who might send pup back having given it training but no love. A Golden is reliable and trainable and that's why they are good at SD work- but they do need love. 
I would never give first pick to a SD prospect buyer. The amount of work prior to breeding and then after/during whelp, raising, I wouldn't do that work if I were not keeping first choice myself. It's not enough money for the investment of labor and tears. 
I think for her to respond rudely you were perceived as being demanding- whether you intended it or not, I do not know. But again- if you were not able to find mention of SD on her site, perhaps she was right to imply your reading comprehension was off a bit... and that doesn't bode well for future relationship w a breeder so better to just cut ties at the outset.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I think you are are being a bit unfair. You have very specific needs for your dog - why are you not working with organizations that specifically breed and socialize and train service dogs? It's not really fair to put that on a non-service dog breeder. She has her own reasons for breeding, and producing service dogs may not be one of them. You can't expect her to change her plans and program just for you.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Well, it sounds like you weren't a good fit for her, and she wasn't a good fit for you, and there's nothing wrong with that. Part of finding a breeder is finding someone you gel with, because its a life long relationship. You are investing in them, but they are also investing in you. At any rate, you found someone you want to work with. I don't think it says anything negative about her program that she wasn't a good fit for you. Frankly, I think that you are asking quite a lot, and if you perceived her interactions as painful, its probably because they were...but she probably found it painful as well. Its not her fault that your needs didn't match up. 

I can't imagine a show breeder giving first pick to anyone. Its very common to keep 1-2 dogs from a litter for show prospects. Its her program, she gets to define the rules. Also, I don't think that her requesting you show up on a certain day to temperament test the dogs is unreasonable AT ALL. She does this herself to match dogs with families at 7 weeks old. She also has a life, seems quite active in GR performance, and a whole litter of puppies to place. The fact that she agreed to let someone come out and evaluate them means that she was in fact willing to work with you. Deposits for puppies are often not refundable, FWIW. You're kind of entering into a contract with her that you want a puppy from that particular breeding program. Your paying for a spot on the list. 

Furthermore, Prism is exactly right on the washout process. Its a gamble anyway, but even riskier if you are undergoing training on your own, or with a trainer, rather than the dog being raised by a SD organization. 

It seemed that you came on this with the intent to vent, complain, and in fact, leave a "review" your experiences with her. I hear what you are saying, and I'm sorry you felt that she was being rude to you, but to be honest, as a personal GR enthusiast, I'm glad there are breeders out there who are careful about how they place their dogs. A potential breeder is interviewing you as much as you are interviewing them--they care deeply about their dogs, invest a ton of time, money, and love into them and want to see them end up in wonderful, loving homes. 

It sounds like your expectations are a little out of touch with what you are looking for in finding your own breeder for your own personal service dog. She's not an exclusive breeder of service dogs. If your dog's ability to do its job is more important than anything else, would be well served at finding a dog through one of the many outstanding service dog organizations out there.


----------



## Mattiaci (Aug 26, 2008)

My actual correspondence to this home that I would not sell a puppy or dog to:


Once again, you have not done your research, seem to read or retain information. I am looking for the best homes for my dogs and puppies — and you are not someone I would ever sell a puppy or dog to.

I can clearly see why you are having trouble getting your hands on a nice puppy. I am blocking you now, and will not receive your messages.

Good Luck,

Florence 



On Friday, May 4, 2018, wrote:
Florence,

Clearly you don’t understand service dog work, behaviorist Volhard testing, or the conditions a service dog must tolerate day to day for public access. A breeder who understands service dog work works closely with the handler and trainer. If any issues arise most breeders suggest finding a better fit and take the washed pup to be placed as a pet in a home. Service dogs are working dogs viewed as medical equipment. They are so much more than a family pet. 

You seem to care more about the look of a dog for show quality than helping produce a dog with the right temperament for service dog work.

Instead of answering my questions, you reply with snarky comments.

I will be leaving plenty of reviews about Mattiaci in the service dog community. 


On May 4, 2018, at 12:15 PM, Florence wrote:

Hi,

You either have not read my website or seem to have misconceptions on how each individual breeder socializes their litters. 

Yes, I have produced and started training for working service dogs. 

After reading your email, I am not interested in your home for my dogs. You have many conceptions in thst anyone, much less your breeder would owe YOU if you or your trainer are unsuccessful. 

Good luck,

Florence 

On Friday, May 4, 2018, wrote:
Florence,

Thank you so much for getting back to me! I really appreciate it. Finding the right fit for a service dog prospect can be stressful. I do have a few questions for you if that is alright?

1. Have any of your pups gone on to become service dogs?

2. We are looking at getting a puppy this year from either you or Golden Endeavors in Colorado. Sheryl has two litters on the way, however both dogs are only expected to have three puppies each, and she does have two other people in line for service dog picks. As many service dog breeders do she only allows one dog per litter to go into service dog work, ensuring the best temperament. Those people in line are looking for males, and I am looking for a female. It really is a gamble whether a litter will have a female with the proper temperament for service dog work, assuming than 10% of pups have the right temperament for public access work. If we were to put a deposit down for your fall litter, and none of the females were to have the temperament we were looking for in a service dog, would we be able to get our deposit refunded? 

If Sheryl were to contact us this summer and say that by some miracle she had a female on the ground with a fantastic SD temperament, would we be able to get our deposit refunded? This would be before your pups are bred. Sheryl has told us not to get our hopes up however, and was one of the ones who actually referred us to you if her litters didn’t produce a female SD. 

3. The amount of socialization and attention to temperament needed for a SD prospect would be over and above what a pet puppy would need. We live in the city and would need a pup who is socialized very early to loud noises, crowds, lights, transportation, people, other dogs, animals, etc (in the safest way since it would not have its vaccinations). Would we be able to expect that from Mattiaci? 

4. Which dogs are you planning on breeding this fall? If you were to give a rough estimation, when would the pups be ready to go home? 

5. Do you have a service dog guarantee? I.e. if the dog washes out of service dog training are you willing to take the pup back and refund the money spent on the dog in full? 

If it’s easier to answer these questions over the phone, feel free to call me at any time! 

Thank you!



On May 4, 2018, at 10:27 AM, Florence wrote:

Hi ,

Thank you for inquiring about my goldens, and telling me about your home for dogs. 

I can let you know in the fall when I do breedings. You would never have full choice of my litters, as the first pick male & female go to show homes. 


If you’re deposit is 1st, you would have 1st pick of the available pet puppies. Any testing you would want done by you/your trainer would need to be at 7 weeks of age on the day, as that is when we grade our litter and we match puppies first deposit to last, and I will skip you if you do not choose on that day. 

Thanks,

Florence 

On Saturday, April 28, 2018, wrote:
Hi Florence!

I have been looking for a new Service Dog as a seizure response dog. After talking with my trainers and a few behaviorists we have decided that a golden retriever would be a beautiful fit for me. The tasks would include medication retrieval, get help, licking my face during an attack to keep my conscious, and some deep pressure therapy on my legs during a seizure (my seizures are localized to my upper body). 

I have been doing some extensive research and just got off the phone with Amber Pope from Green Valley Golden’s. She spoke very highly of you as a breeder and of your beautiful pups! I have reviewed your website and am very impressed with your breeding and showing career!

I am hoping to have a pup this year (2018). I was wondering what your litter schedules look like? Being out of state I am hoping to be able to have a behaviorist come and Volhard temperament test the litter once the pups are of age to be able to find the best possible fit for service dog work. Your health testing and OFA looks fantastic, one of the best i’ve seen yet. Our only other need would be that we are looking strictly for a female pup (we are renting a house from my in laws right now and while they are very understanding about my need for a Service Dog, my mother in law requests that it be a girl. Strange request, but it’s one that I can accommodate). 

I have a ton of questions for you as a breeder and I am sure that you will have a ton of questions for me as well, especially with service dog prospects! I would love to chat with you on the phone when you get a moment. I am sure you are very busy! 

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This gal is young- I am guessing- and is trying hard to cover her bases but Volhard is old school (there are tons better TT programs out there specifically for Goldens) and unreasonable. Her emails reek of youthful entitlement. This line tells it all-
"Service dogs are working dogs viewed as medical equipment. They are so much more than a family pet. "
I wouldn't sell her a puppy either with that attitude. I'm surprised that Angela was willing to work with her.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I have to say I as a breeder am always a litter nervous when approached by people who are wanting a puppy for a service dog. I have never placed one yet and though I am not against it, it would have to be a very specific home for me to feel comfortable. 

While I completely get that service dogs do important work, I am not breeding specifically for that. While I am sure that some of the puppies I produce would do well in that work, I can’t guarantee it. 

I also would like feel more comfortable working with a group that has verifiable track record with service dogs over someone who is self training and had not done it well repeatedly. 

I also am very off put by any puppy buyer that is insistent they get first pick. That is regardless of them being a pet home, show home or service home. I breed first and foremost for me. The idea that anyone feels entitled to tell me what puppy I can have after my huge investment in time and money is offensive to me personally. Though I am happy to discuss why I don’t have picks, someone who continues push for that will not get a puppy from me. I find that most pet people are just afraid they will get a defective puppy and once we have a heart to heart the usually understand and accept my way of doing things. If not, they are invited to look elsewhere as we are not a good fit. That is not any commentary on anyone as a person, just that we lack compatibility in goals, personally, and/or needs.

It sounds like that is what happened here. Simply not a good fit. The breeder doesn’t seem to represent themselves as a “service dog” breeder and the buyer found out that the requests she was making were not compatible for this breeder. It also seems like the potential personalities involved added to the lack of fit. 

I honestly done see “rude”, I see directness. Which, I understand how directness can be perceived as rude In written communication because tone and body language is missing and miscommunication is more likely to happen.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

> Service dogs are working dogs viewed as medical equipment.


I certainly don't see the puppies that I whelp and raise for the first 8 weeks of their life as "medical equipment."*

*That's my own personal opinion and I'm not speaking on behalf of the organization with whom I volunteer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder to all posting in this thread-the Forum is a Public Forum, it and it's contents can be found doing a Google Search. 

You have 4 hours from the time you make a post to edit or make any changes to your post. After that time period, per the Site Owner's Policy, no edits can be made, no posts or threads can be deleted. 

_*If a member posts an email from another person, be sure you have that person's permission to do so and do not include their name or contact info. *_


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Mattiaci thank you for sharing and sort of missed the part about being rude in any of this communication. 
I'm just an observer in this conversation. I have special needs grandson with Epilepsy so can understand her concerns... especially when she is loosing her current dog? But I have to agree that her "want list" read more like a person looking for a new car and wanting to return policy if it doesn't meet her needs. While I don't breed dogs, there is nothing heartwarming about this to make me want to provide her with a pup.

We did a rescue, total mutt dog that had an immediate bond with my grandson (he's 22). Then progressed from there. It's a slow process of training but it's actually working out quite nicely. Staying with him when he has his seizures, barking and alerting and touching or laying across him until it stops. Then he sits and waits for someone to arrive as it takes my grandson a while to come out of the fog. Not bad for a mutt puppy 

I hope the OP will realize there is a reason why CCI or guide dogs of america have their own breeding programs. Even with their profession staff and experienced trainers, puppy raisers and advanced trainers there is a very high rate of washouts. I wish her luck with her quest and hope it all works out. I also hope she remembers she is trusting her life to this dog, it deserves to receive as much love as it gives.

While I'm sure your dogs and most well bred golden retrievers would be up for the task of training for a service dog, there is so much more to this process than a check list.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

A service dog is considered medical equipment insofar as public access and government protection. Because the services they provide are medically necessary for the owner, they can not be denied access to certain places and situations. But that's not the same thing as the dog itself being considered equipment.  There's a very important nuance here, because a service dog is still a dog. Dogs aren't automatons. They’re not an inanimate piece of equipment that always works flawlessly. They are living, breathing beings with unique personalities and unique needs and are completely and utterly dependent on its owner to provide for and care for all parts of them, including their emotional wellbeing. 

For this reason, many service dog organizations have restrictions on who qualifies (age, etc). And really take care in how they match WDs with their handler in terms of needs and personality. The owner/handler has to be able to guarantee that they are able to provide for the dog in every way, and assume full responsibility for it. Its not a "one and done" thing where you plug them in and they go.


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

As someone who approached a breeder about acquiring a SD prospect, I would NEVER expect a breeder to give me a full refund for the dog if he/she washed out. The breeder cannot guarantee anything, no one can, so why should they have to lose money? If they were to receive a wash-out pup that is close to a year old (like a lot of wash-outs often are), they would have a much harder time finding a new home, and I imagine they would not get the same amount for an older dog that they would get for an 8 week old puppy. And how hard would it be for the poor puppy to live with someone for all of its life, just to be abandoned and rehomed? The likelihood of that happening is extremely high in SD prospects.

Yes, my boy washed out, and I didn't think for a second to return him to the breeder and expect to get my money back. I considered it a privilege to have him in my life and that a breeder trusted me enough to have one of her dogs. He was still a great pet, even if he didn't have what it took to be a service dog.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

I find it interesting that GoldenGypsy4 posted a negative review about Mattiaci on another site and got feedback from nearly everyone that she was being unreasonable and coming off as "entitled". Thus a "toned down" version appears here.

She did on the other site state what I would consider defamatory comments that she said the MileHi GR puppy referral people told her about Mattiaci. I highly doubt a GR Club's puppy referral person would make those kind of comments, putting themselves and the club at risk. That is one of the reasons that many GR clubs no longer even have puppy referrals.

I don't know Mattiaci. I do know, however, when someone is trying to make the internet their bully pulpit because their expectations were out of line and they got told that directly so they threaten the "I am going to leave bad reviews" all over the internet.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I've produced many service dogs but do not sell them to self-trainers (save one time and that person had self trained three dogs all of whom succeeded as diabetic alert dogs for her). I do sell them to organizations who are expert, and who respect my desire to keep up with the dog, get it back if it fails at a job, and contact w the recipient, most of whom I count as my friends. My stud dogs have sired in the double digits SDs- their breeder is well thought of and has a good relationship with the organization she sells to. A fit is essential especially in this scenario. The plan to train a SD w a trainer and then expect a refund if it doesn't work out is just unrealistic. No telling if puppy would come home as a solid temperament happy dog...
Puppies to me are not inventory to be sold to whomever wants them, as long as they have the $$. That's really the least of it. A relationship that works is super important. 
But to go on FB (because she did) and here, and try to smear a breeder just because she felt talked down to, well, that to me indicates more than written....I'm glad Florence shared the emails. I see nothing but directness. The inquirer seems to feel it is rude to turn her down (and the SD no mention on Florence's site- it IS mentioned several places and there is a whole page devoted to older dogs that talks about SD)

The story on FB wasn't the same as the story here- I think it speaks volumes that the attempt to smear is out there. Hope it has no negative repercussions.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Just a reminder to all posting in this thread-the Forum is a Public Forum, it and it's contents can be found doing a Google Search.
> 
> You have 4 hours from the time you make a post to edit or make any changes to your post. After that time period, per the Site Owner's Policy, no edits can be made, no posts or threads can be deleted.
> 
> _*If a member posts an email from another person, be sure you have that person's permission to do so and do not include their name or contact info. *_


I wonder - just a question-
we post breeder's real names all the time. All the time.
This gal is someone it'd be helpful to know real name on, in case a breeder would like to refer to her prior reactions to being turned down by a good breeder. 

I'm just curious why her real name was taken off but breeders' real names are posted and left.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prism Goldens said:


> I wonder - just a question-
> we post breeder's real names all the time. All the time.
> This gal is someone it'd be helpful to know real name on, in case a breeder would like to refer to her prior reactions to being turned down by a good breeder.
> 
> I'm just curious why her real name was taken off but breeders' real names are posted and left.


Sending you a PM


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I just saw a documentary that followed a litter of puppies born at Guide Dogs for the Blind through to graduation (or not) - and I can wholeheartedly say that those puppies are NOT treated as medical equipment. And I felt that everyone along the training and testing process completely understood that these are dogs - living beings, not pieces of equipment. If that is how you see a potential service dog, I'm not sure you're going to have very good luck with your dog.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> I just saw a documentary that followed a litter of puppies born at Guide Dogs for the Blind through to graduation (or not) - and I can wholeheartedly say that those puppies are NOT treated as medical equipment. And I felt that everyone along the training and testing process completely understood that these are dogs - living beings, not pieces of equipment. If that is how you see a potential service dog, I'm not sure you're going to have very good luck with your dog.


I was going to post something similar, but this is perfect. Thank you Sweet Girl.


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

Hi everyone. I know that this does not make up for everything, but I would like to apologize for my original review of Mattiaci. I am young and inexperienced when it comes to the service dog world. The questions that I asked Florence I now realize were harsh and not needed. I had asked a "friend" who has a service dog what kinds of questions I should be asking breeders, and she gave me that list of questions. I now realize that I was given very bad advice, I am so sorry. I then overreacted and posted a negative review both on here and on Facebook thinking I was in the right, but quickly realized I was in the wrong when so many people replied. I have since deleted those. I have experience training dogs, but will be working with a private trainer for training this service dog puppy - I also clearly was confused on the "wash out" policy between service dog programs and breeders. I will not be taking any more "advice" from this so called knowledgeable friend of mine, and will instead be doing all the research I can on service dogs, the breeding world, and the PROPER things to be looking for and asking in a breeder!

I just wanted to clarify as well that I was told to contact Florence by a breeder referral who highly recommended her, and did also talk to a couple who told me to go in different directions. I think that this is a matter of opinion on what breeder you talk to? I get the feeling that things can get a little heated in the breeder/show world at times.

Also, thank you to those who took the time to kindly educate me on what I did wrong and things I can do better in the future. I really appreciate it. There is no way for me to improve or know what I did wrong without being educated. Some of the comments though were truly hateful towards me, albeit deserved on my part. I have deleted all the negative reviews as I can see now that they were in no way warranted. I am not sure how to delete this review off of this forum or if that is even allowed? If so I will do it.

Again, Florence does have beautiful dogs. I wouldn't have contacted her if she wasn't great at what she did! What happened is what I consider is clash of personalities and my inexperience showing. I also need to be more careful who I take advice from on these matters, I'm so sorry  

I'm happy to say that I have found a great breeder who fits my needs and has helped educate me on the breeding/showing world, and the right questions I should be asking a breeder! I'm going to try to learn all that I can before bringing my pup home and starting training.

I'm deeply sorry for offending anyone, especially Florence.  Please forgive me, I am new and learning and everyone has to start somewhere. I hope to continue learning from the more experienced people on this forum <3

Edited to say: I also wanted to add that I had no idea the amount of "crap" (for lack of a better word) that breeders have to go through on a day to day basis from the general public! And i'm ashamed to say that I fell into adding to that crap  the breeder i'm working with now has been kind enough to give me an idea of the different people that come to breeders asking for a puppy, and that breeders can never be too careful to whom they sell to. After learning this I can completely see why my email was out of line and off putting! Again, i'm ashamed of it and I had no idea. Education goes a long way. I just want to reassure people that I really am trying my best to learn and to provide the best possible home and training for a pup. Any more kind advice for the future would be appreciated, I can clearly use it! Again, i'm so sorry for upsetting everyone, I made a mistake and if I could I would take it all back in a heartbeat. Please forgive me.


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

nolefan said:


> I met Florence once at the National, but do not really know her other than from some Golden Retriever discussion groups. I'm sorry that you didn't have a great experience with her but I'll tell you that some of the wording of your communication may have been responsible for the responses you received.
> 
> Asking for her policy on "washouts" is a bit off putting, especially if she primarily does place dogs as pets or an occasional show home. It makes it clear that your affection for the dog will be secondary to her job performance and if that's the case, why would the policy be any different than if one of her show puppies didn't grow out as expected? Your questioning on socialization is certainly understandable but might have gone better if you'd asked for specific information about how she socializes her litters. Pet puppies lives depend on quality socialization and training just as much as any working dog.
> 
> ...


You are completely right, I am so sorry. I realize now how in the wrong I was not only to respond the way I did to Florence but also in posting a negative review! I have made a new comment on the thread apologizing to everyone, including Florence. I am inexperienced and learning, and I made a huge mistake. I do really appreciate that you were so kind to me in letting me know what I did wrong and what I could have done better! There is no way for me to grow and learn than by having those who know more help me. Again, i'm so sorry for any offense and trouble I have caused, especially to Florence. If I could delete the review I would in a heart beat


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

Alaska7133 said:


> GoldenGypsy4, not sure what your goal is. I think you are ridiculous in what you expect of a breeder.


You are correct, I am so sorry! I realize now that my email and questions were completely out of line, but not nearly as much as posting an unwarranted negative review! If you see the original thread I've written a lengthy apology to everyone involved, including Florence. I am new and still learning, please forgive me for any trouble or offense I have caused, I was in the wrong 1,000 times over.


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

duckie said:


> wOw. just wOw. GoldenGypsy, I would have laughed you off the set and not been nearly as nice as Florence was. I suggest that you spend $10k on a certified and trained service dog if that is what you need. Your inexperience and youth are showing. You were condescending and rude and threatening to a highly experienced breeder of very fine dogs- one of the breeders that you are lucky if you are chosen for one of her pups. Your demands were...odd. Fine dogs, Mattiaci pups are. I know them and love them.


Duckie, I am deeply sorry. You are correct that my inexperience and youth are both showing, I am young and new to this world. I was acting off of some ill advice from an "experienced friend" on what to ask breeders. I see now that this was terrible advice and very off-putting and concerning! If you see the original thread i've apologized to everyone involved. If I could delete the review I would, I am so sorry for all of the trouble and offense I have caused. I hope you can forgive me and that I can keep learning, I really do want to do everything the right and best way and give my pup the best home possible, I can see now that I still have so much to learn. Again, I apologize!


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Benefit of the doubt- you have no idea how many inquiries good breeders get. I get 5+ a day and answer every one of them. It's a big burden but I want to give the tools to everyone so they can do their own research.
> I posted her SD page earlier for you. No show breeder is going to have more than she does on SD. Temperament is imo the different piece between show/pet/SD prospects. And yes, I do have experience having many all-access SD to my breeding program's credit. BUT when someone emails me a long list of chores to satisfy them on it is offputting. Raising Goldens is not the buyer's expertise area. Over time one either gets comfy or not w a breeder- time being two or three email exchanges and perhaps a phone call. You have to realize good breeders could sell puppies to people who are zero trouble and totally compliant every day of every week of every year. The onus is on the buyer to make themselves attractive to the breeder. It is what it is.
> 
> Personally, I bring up the wash out rate before the inquirer does usually....because if you are doing your own training with or without a trainer's help and you have not been successful with more than one dog, it is an issue. Your verbiage on 'what is your policy re: washout' would say to me that the dog's job is more important than the dog as a family member so the person inquiring would REALLY have to be super special for me to consider putting a puppy into a home w someone who is getting training help but hasn't proven skill in training with more than one dog (since one can be a fluke)and who might send pup back having given it training but no love. A Golden is reliable and trainable and that's why they are good at SD work- but they do need love.
> ...


Prism Goldens, Thank you so much for your reply, I just wanted to say how sorry I am! You are right, I was completely out of line in what I sent in my emails, and in what I posted in my review! If you see the original thread I have posted an apology to all involved, including Florence and have sent her an apology email as well. I am new and this is a whole new ballgame to me. I really do want to thank you for the benefit of the doubt - I was acting on what I thought was good advice in asking those questions. Now I see that they were rude and off-putting! I have been lucky in being able to talk with a great breeder since this incident who truly has helped me see all of the things that a breeder goes through on a day to day basis with answering questions from people! Honestly I can see now that if I was a breeder and had received my own email, I would not give a puppy to me either based off of it! I hope you can forgive me for any issues I have caused. I will be doing more research and education before bringing home my sweet pup later this year - and I will be more careful in who I take advice from down the road!


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

Sweet Girl said:


> I think you are are being a bit unfair. You have very specific needs for your dog - why are you not working with organizations that specifically breed and socialize and train service dogs? It's not really fair to put that on a non-service dog breeder. She has her own reasons for breeding, and producing service dogs may not be one of them. You can't expect her to change her plans and program just for you.


You're right, I was being unfair! I am new to this and it's a whole new ballgame for me. I am so sorry for all the trouble I have caused, if you see the original thread I have written an apology to everyone involved. I had received some "advice" on what to ask breeders when looking for a service dog, and I can see now that it was terrible advice! I'm still learning, but I made a huge mistake in not only asking the wrong questions but also in posting an unwarranted negative review. I misinformed on the differences between programs/organizations for service dogs and service dog breeders. I have trained my dogs before, but never a service dog and plan on getting my dog through a breeder and then having a professional service dog trainer work with us during a bootcamp, and throughout the dogs life both in private and group sessions. 

Again, i'm so sorry for any and all offense i've caused and hope you can forgive me!!


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Well, it sounds like you weren't a good fit for her, and she wasn't a good fit for you, and there's nothing wrong with that. Part of finding a breeder is finding someone you gel with, because its a life long relationship. You are investing in them, but they are also investing in you. At any rate, you found someone you want to work with. I don't think it says anything negative about her program that she wasn't a good fit for you. Frankly, I think that you are asking quite a lot, and if you perceived her interactions as painful, its probably because they were...but she probably found it painful as well. Its not her fault that your needs didn't match up.
> 
> I can't imagine a show breeder giving first pick to anyone. Its very common to keep 1-2 dogs from a litter for show prospects. Its her program, she gets to define the rules. Also, I don't think that her requesting you show up on a certain day to temperament test the dogs is unreasonable AT ALL. She does this herself to match dogs with families at 7 weeks old. She also has a life, seems quite active in GR performance, and a whole litter of puppies to place. The fact that she agreed to let someone come out and evaluate them means that she was in fact willing to work with you. Deposits for puppies are often not refundable, FWIW. You're kind of entering into a contract with her that you want a puppy from that particular breeding program. Your paying for a spot on the list.
> 
> ...


First, I wanted to say that i'm so sorry for not only my off-putting email I sent, but also the negative review! You're right in every aspect. I was completely in the wrong and naive about everything! I was really impressed by mattiaci's website and had received a referral from a breeder for her dogs. I wanted to make sure I was asking all of the right questions as this is my first time looking for a service dog pup so I asked my friend who seemed like an "experienced service dog owner" and she gave me a list of questions to ask. I can see now that this was terrible advice and the furthest thing from the right questions to ask!! I agree with everything you said, and i'm so sorry. I do appreciate that you were so kind to me in your reply, even when I was in the wrong! I feel so humiliated by my actions that it was nice to see someone be able to educate me kindly <3 I have apologized to everyone involved, including Florence. I hope you can forgive me!


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

LJack said:


> I have to say I as a breeder am always a litter nervous when approached by people who are wanting a puppy for a service dog. I have never placed one yet and though I am not against it, it would have to be a very specific home for me to feel comfortable.
> 
> While I completely get that service dogs do important work, I am not breeding specifically for that. While I am sure that some of the puppies I produce would do well in that work, I can’t guarantee it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply and for the benefit of the doubt, however now that I know better and am better informed I myself see my emails and replies as rude! Not only that but I should not have taken to leaving a negative review of Mattiaci on the grounds of our personalities not clicking. I've apologized to everyone involved! Thank you though for your kind words, I will make sure that I do as much research as possible from reputable sources before bringing my pup home later this year! <3


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

GoldenDude said:


> I certainly don't see the puppies that I whelp and raise for the first 8 weeks of their life as "medical equipment."*
> 
> *That's my own personal opinion and I'm not speaking on behalf of the organization with whom I volunteer.


You are correct, I am so sorry for any offense caused! I was speaking in terms of the law for ADA and Public Access, but again my tact was completely lacking in these emails and I came across as off-putting and rude. I would never view a dog as purely equipment whether a service dog or a pup bred purely as a pet, however I made it seem that way! Each dog brought to a home regardless of a job should be treated as members of the family given the best life and love possible. I'm so sorry again, I hope you can forgive me. <3


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> Mattiaci thank you for sharing and sort of missed the part about being rude in any of this communication.
> I'm just an observer in this conversation. I have special needs grandson with Epilepsy so can understand her concerns... especially when she is loosing her current dog? But I have to agree that her "want list" read more like a person looking for a new car and wanting to return policy if it doesn't meet her needs. While I don't breed dogs, there is nothing heartwarming about this to make me want to provide her with a pup.
> 
> We did a rescue, total mutt dog that had an immediate bond with my grandson (he's 22). Then progressed from there. It's a slow process of training but it's actually working out quite nicely. Staying with him when he has his seizures, barking and alerting and touching or laying across him until it stops. Then he sits and waits for someone to arrive as it takes my grandson a while to come out of the fog. Not bad for a mutt puppy
> ...


Thank you for your reply! First I am so sorry, I was completely in the wrong in my communications with Mattiaci. She has beautiful dogs and I should not have posted a negative review based solely off of the fact that we didn't click! I didn't understand at first why my questions would be so off-putting, but now with better information and education I can see that I made a huge mistake in my communication and behavior with her! 

I hope your grandson is doing well <3 it sounds like you lucked out with his dog for sure! My seizures stem from dysautonomia and nerve damage, and although it's different than what your grandson has I get a small glimpse into what he has to go through. I pray he's doing well! Just to clairify with my current dog, she was not originally selected for SD work  My health declined rapidly shortly after getting her. She is such a light in our lives and I have trained her for a few tasks around the home, but she doesn't have the temperament for public access (we knew when we got her that she was on the more shy end of the scale). It's been discussed with my medical team and family that getting another pup from a good breeder with a solid temperament for PA would be the best route to go, and after talking with my trainers and behaviorists we all agreed that a golden would be the best! I'm clearly still learning and making plenty of mistakes along the way, but i'm learning bit by bit!


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> As someone who approached a breeder about acquiring a SD prospect, I would NEVER expect a breeder to give me a full refund for the dog if he/she washed out. The breeder cannot guarantee anything, no one can, so why should they have to lose money? If they were to receive a wash-out pup that is close to a year old (like a lot of wash-outs often are), they would have a much harder time finding a new home, and I imagine they would not get the same amount for an older dog that they would get for an 8 week old puppy. And how hard would it be for the poor puppy to live with someone for all of its life, just to be abandoned and rehomed? The likelihood of that happening is extremely high in SD prospects.
> 
> Yes, my boy washed out, and I didn't think for a second to return him to the breeder and expect to get my money back. I considered it a privilege to have him in my life and that a breeder trusted me enough to have one of her dogs. He was still a great pet, even if he didn't have what it took to be a service dog.


Thank you, you're right in every way! I am sorry for any drama I have caused, I see now that I was misinformed and in the wrong! I was acting off of some ill taken advice from someone I thought was an "experienced service dog handler" who suggested the list of questions for me to ask. I see now that it was not great advice, or a lack of communication! I was mixing up service dog organizations with breeders who breed service dog quality temperaments. If you see the original thread i've apologized to everyone involved, including the breeder.

I'm glad your boy has a happy loving home! I have a one year old Havanese girl who wasn't originally selected for service dog work (just as the adorable loving pet that she is), but since getting her my disability has worsened. I've actually trained her to do a few tasks around the home for me! Her favorite one is the "get help" command and medication retrieval. She doesn't have the temperament for public access though, and i'm not going to force her to become something she isn't or that stresses her out. Hence our decision to get a golden  I was misinformed on the difference between an organization/programs wash out policy vs. getting a pup from a breeder. Any other advice that you have for me would be appreciated, I clearly need it and am trying to learn all I can from reputable sources from now on!


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

luvgld7 said:


> I find it interesting that GoldenGypsy4 posted a negative review about Mattiaci on another site and got feedback from nearly everyone that she was being unreasonable and coming off as "entitled". Thus a "toned down" version appears here.
> 
> She did on the other site state what I would consider defamatory comments that she said the MileHi GR puppy referral people told her about Mattiaci. I highly doubt a GR Club's puppy referral person would make those kind of comments, putting themselves and the club at risk. That is one of the reasons that many GR clubs no longer even have puppy referrals.
> 
> I don't know Mattiaci. I do know, however, when someone is trying to make the internet their bully pulpit because their expectations were out of line and they got told that directly so they threaten the "I am going to leave bad reviews" all over the internet.


I am so sorry, you are right! I was very in the wrong not only in my off-putting questions with Mattiaci, but also in taking to the internet to post negative reviews on the grounds that our interactions were not pleasant (due to my misinformation and being naive!). I had gotten some advice from a friend of mine who owns a service dog about what questions to ask a breeder. I can see now that it was very ill advice, and I am so sorry! That still does not take away from the fact that I should not have posted negative reviews! If you see the original thread I apologize to everyone involved. 

I want to clarify as well that I talked to three or four breeders from the MH club, all interactions were great and I do have to say that I didn't ask those off putting questions to those breeders because I had not yet received the "advice" from my friend to ask them. All the interactions were great, two of them were not breeding dogs any more but gave me some referrals, one of them is still breeding but wasn't planning a litter until late 2019. I received one high recommendation to talk to Florence from one of them. One other breeder who is no longer breeding did say that Mattiaci isn't one that she would recommend because she also breeds Cavaliers and not strictly golden. I see now that that isn't a deal breaker and would be that breeders strict opinion on the matter. 

I also wanted to clarify the Facebook review. I called my husband at work in tears over what had happened and was venting to him. He naturally hated to see me upset and got on Facebook and left a negative review (we share Facebook pages). He told me about 20 minutes later that he left the review and I deleted it, telling him that he didn't have all the facts right. I know now that I was very much in the wrong in every aspect and I hope you can forgive me for all of the drama I have caused! I'm so very sorry.


----------



## GoldenGypsy4 (May 4, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> I wonder - just a question-
> we post breeder's real names all the time. All the time.
> This gal is someone it'd be helpful to know real name on, in case a breeder would like to refer to her prior reactions to being turned down by a good breeder.
> 
> I'm just curious why her real name was taken off but breeders' real names are posted and left.


I agree, now that I have better information I realize now how wrong I was. Knowing what I know now, if I had received that email from myself as a breeder I would not want a puppy going to me either!! I am so sorry for my misinformation, I am new and still learning. I hope I can keep learning and growing from this community, and again i'm so sorry for all the drama I have caused. 

I would hope that this naive incident of mine won't hurt my name, but if anyone is still upset feel free to PM me and I can give you my name. I'm so sorry again.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

GoldenGypsy4 - it takes a big person to admit that they made a mistake, and took time to apologize to everyone. It shows maturity to be able to be humble enough to come back here and take time to respond to everyone. I think that this was a good life lesson for you. I wish you well in your search for your future service dog.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It speaks volumes that you would come back and apologize. Wish you well in your hunt for a good companion and SD, the tasks you need are not unachievable for a well bred dog and I feel certain you will find a good prospect. Don't expect puppy to be reliable for at least two years!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so glad that you've taken time to think through all of this and been open to the input you've received. I honestly hope that you're as sincere as you appear to be. 

The thing that matters most here is your apology to Florence and attempts to put things right as best you can. This episode jeopardized two reputations in a very public way: Hers and yours both. In life, an honorable reputation is everything. It takes 20 years to build it and 5 minutes to ruin it. Previous generations fought duels and died over smears to a man's reputation. It used to be that honor mattered, for some people it still does. I hope that you truly have learned from this about the power of words and communication. An incredibly important life lesson.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

GoldenGypsy4 said:


> I am not sure how to delete this review off of this forum or if that is even allowed? If so I will do it.


No post can be edited or deleted after 4 hours of the original post time. Please review the GRF Board Rules & Registration Agreement in the link below. The first sentence states: *“This general information statement is to make all members of Golden Retriever Forum aware that we do not delete posts or threads (unless it is unwanted commercial advertising = "Spam"). Please think before you post as anything you post will leave a digital footprint for LIFE.”*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...6-grf-board-rules-registration-agreement.html


----------

